# Gamer Pc? ~700€ BF4 / Titanfall



## JackJack96 (17. November 2013)

*Gamer Pc? ~700€ BF4 / Titanfall*

Hallo liebe Community!
Ich habe mich entschieden einen neuen PC zu kaufen / zusammenzustellen.
Nur leider habe ich genau 0 Ahnung was man beachten muss bzw was gut ist. 
Zu meiner Frage: 
Könnt ihr mir einen Pc mit dem man BF4 und dann auch Titanfall auf ultra oder zumindest auf high spielen kann zusammenstellen?
mein Budget liegt bei ca 700€ wenn es ein bisschen mehr wird macht es auch nichts.
Die Zusammenstellung sollte Win7 home und eine SSD beinhalten. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
LG 

PS: Ob AMD oder Intel is mir egal!


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

Titanfall ist ja noch lang nicht draußen, da kann man noch nix zu sagen. Aber MIT Windows UND SSD kannst Du das vergessen für nur 700€. 

Siehe das Bild im Anhang: das wäre für 650€ schon ein echter Top-PC für DEN Preis. Dann wärst Du mit Windows bei ca 730€. Du könntest vlt noch ein BISSCHEN sparen mit einem günstigeren Mainboard, aber dann ist echt Schluss. 

Aber dann noch eine SSD? Die kostet ca 70-80€, und dann müsstest Du definitiv bei der Grafikkarte oder CPU sparen, woanders geht es nicht - aber 70-80€ weniger bei CPU oder Graka bedeutet: mindestens 30% Leistungsverlust, und das nur für den "Luxus" einer SSD, die ja nichts an der Leistung verändert und die man ja auch problemlos jederzeit nachträglich noch nachrüsten könnte. Das halte ich für Unsinn.

Also: vergiss die SSD ODER leg dann doch noch was drauf, mit Windows kämst Du dann eben auf ca 800€, wenn Du unbedingt eine SSD willst.

der PC ist übrigens bei hardwareversand.de in deren "PC-Konfigurator" zusammengestellt, der Preis ca 650€ ist MIT Zusammenbau, und wenn du da noch Windows dazunimmst, installieren die das auch schon mit.


----------



## JackJack96 (17. November 2013)

Hmm gut dann keine SSD.
Könntest du mir einen link zu der seite schicken auf der du das aufgelistest hast? 
Trotzdem würde ich mich über weitere Zusammenstellungen freuen, auch ohne SSD, da ich erstmal ein paar vorschläge sammeln will um mich am ende zu entscheiden.


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Für Neuteile und das vorhandene Budget ist Herbs Zusammenstellung aber sehr gut und wird sich nur noch marginal ändern.

Natürlich könntest du ein System auf AMD FX-6300 (mit selber übertakten) oder FX-6350 Basis bauen. Dieses hätte, mit guter Grafikkarte, auch genug Power für Spiele. Allerdings keine Möglichkeit mehr, den PC, was den Prozessor betrifft, sinnvoll aufzurüsten,
da der stärkste erhältliche FX Prozessor, in Spielen, den vorgeschlagenen Intel Core i5 (und der ist nicht mal das Toppmodell) nur in wenigen Szenarien schlagen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2013)

JackJack96 schrieb:


> Hmm gut dann keine SSD.
> Könntest du mir einen link zu der seite schicken auf der du das aufgelistest hast?
> Trotzdem würde ich mich über weitere Zusammenstellungen freuen, auch ohne SSD, da ich erstmal ein paar vorschläge sammeln will um mich am ende zu entscheiden.



die Website ist http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 , einer der größten Shops in D, vlt kennst Du deren "offline"-Ableger Atelco? Hier beim Preisvergleich siehst Du auch Kundenmeinungen: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware das sind über 9000, und die Note spricht für sich wenn man zudem bedenkt, dass ja Kunden EHER mal was schreiben, wenn sie unzufrieden sind. Selbst Amazon kommt schlechter weg PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware


Und was Du machen könntest: statt des core i5-4570 nur einen Core i3-4130 nehmen, der kostet ca 100€, du sparst also 70€, damit wäre quasi die SSD dann drin. Aber der core i3 ist halt nur ein Dualcore,, der ist zwar effektiv genau so schnell wie ein gleichteurer Quadcore, aber grad bei Hammer-Games wie BF4... also: man KANN den natürlich dann mal nachrüsten, aber es macht viel mehr Sinn, lieber auf die SSD zu verzichten und DIE dann halt mal nachzurüsten.


----------



## JackJack96 (17. November 2013)

Ich hab das mal bei geizhals.de zusammengestellt. Da komme ich mit win 7 auf 689€
Könntet ihr das nochmal durchgehen und überprüfen? bin mir etwas unsicher da die einzelteile nicht zu 100% so heißen wie auf dem bild von Herb. 
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370589
Danke euch beiden

PS: Kann mir einer erklären wie man bei geizhals die ganze Liste zum bestpreis bestellt inclusive zusammenbau?


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Oh, da haben sich ein paar Inkompatibilitäten eingeschlichen, wie das ITX Mainboard zB. moment, ich such mal ein Beispiel zusammen.


Mainboard: ASRock B85 Pro4
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570
Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite 8GB DDR3 (ich glaube nicht, dass CL9 Speicher so viel Vorteile bringt)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X
Netzteil: Corsair CX500M
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung 08/15
Gehäuse: 3R Systems R480 (ist eh Geschmacksache)
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium, 64-bit

So, das ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag, kannst ja variieren wie du möchtest.
Die Links klickst du jetzt einzeln an, gehst über die Links zu Hardwareversand auf deren Seite und legst sie in den Warenkorb.
Durch die Cookies merkt sich die Seite auch, was schon drinne ist.
Im Menü zur linken Hand findest du unter "Service" auch die Option, den Rechner für 20€ zusammenbauen zu lassen.

Macht zusammen ca. 710€ aus.


----------



## JackJack96 (17. November 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Mainboard: ASRock B85 Pro4
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4570
> Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite 8GB DDR3 (ich glaube nicht, dass CL9 Speicher so viel Vorteile bringt)
> Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X
> ...


habe das jetzt mal so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast. 
Hab nurnoch 2 Fragen:
1. Kann man den Pc so wie er jetzt ist einfach nachrüsten oder muss man da alles neu kaufen?
2. Muss man Irgendwelche Kabel dazu kaufen oder sind da schon alle dabei (auch Netzkabel)?


----------



## svd (17. November 2013)

Nachgerüstet muss bei dieser Zusammenstellung höchstens die Grafikkarte werden. Wenn's geht, wäre eine R9 280X nicht verkehrt, aber ein, vlt. zwei Jahre nicht zwingend notwendig.

Kabel liegen dabei... höchstens ein SATA Kabel für das optische Laufwerk müsstest du evtl. kaufen, falls keines daheim herumliegt.
Bzw. falls du momentan ein SATA DVD Laufwerk benützt, bau es doch einfach in den neuen PC ein und spare die 15€.


----------



## JackJack96 (17. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## JackJack96 (19. November 2013)

Ich habe es mir jetzt nach einigem hin und her überlegt und stocke mein budget auf 900€+- auf 
Würde dabei gerne die *ASUS R9 280X-DC2T-3GD5* 
(ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5) 
bzw. *ASUS R9 280X-DC2-3GD5
*(ASUS R9280X-DC2-3GD5, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5*)
*verwenden. Gibt es unterschiede? welche wären das? würdet ihr die Asus von der Lautstärke und Preisleistung empfehlen?  
Am liebsten wie oben schon gesagt mit einer SSD?
Brauch ich für die neue Grafikkarte ein anderes Mainbord, Gehäuse, Netzteil?
Bitte sagt mir wie ihr euren EIGENEN PC mit der 280x aufbauen würdet...

Wenn es nicht zu viel arbeit ist bitte mit links 
Vielen Dank

PS: oder doch lieber eine gtx???


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Du kannst die PCs, die ich und svd jeweils zusammenstellten, nehmen oder auch "mischen" und einfach statt der 270x die 280x einbauen. Du kannst auf JEDES moderne Board JEDE Gamer-Grafkkarte einbauen, es muss nur das Netzteil gut genug sein und das Gehäuse kein Mäusekäfig, das ist bei beiden PCs schon beachtet. 

 Wichtig ist an sich nur: Gehäuse ab ca 30€ mit auseichend Platz, Markennetzteil ab 450W mit 2x PCIe 6Pin-Stecker, irgendein Mainboard ATX oder µATX für Intel Sockel 1150, Intel Coire i54570, zwei Riegel DDR3-1600-RAM mit je 4GB und 1,5V Volt, Festplatte nach Deinem Bedarf, dazu irgendein DVD-Laufwerk. Und halt ne Grafikkarte, in Deinem Fall eine R9 280x

 Als SSD würd ich zB eine Crucial m500 oder Kingston hyperX 3k, jeweils mit ca 120GB nehmen.


 Wegen der beiden Asus: die etwas teurere hat ab Werk ne kleine Übertaktung, das ist alles. Aber auch die 280X von MSI soll sehr gut und leise sein MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5


----------



## JackJack96 (19. November 2013)

Also könnte ich wenn ich wollte auch nen x-beliebigen i7 prozessor draufklatschen? oder nen anderen i5er?
Und woher weiß ich welchen cpu kühler ich nehmen muss?
Und was ich mich die ganze zeit frage: was bedeutet das Boxed bei den cpu's? 
Sorry für die ganzen Fragen aber ich versuche mich in die ganze Geschichte einzuarbeiten


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

JackJack96 schrieb:


> Also könnte ich wenn ich wollte auch nen x-beliebigen i7 prozessor draufklatschen? oder nen anderen i5er?


 ja, wobei der Sinn eines i7 zweifelhaft ist, und WENN, dann nimm lieber den Xeon E3-2130 - das ist ein i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, und kostet nur 210€. Und bei den i5 macht ein anderer als der 4570 keinen Sinn.

 Nur falls Du übertakten willst, sähe alles anders aus: i5-4670k oder i7-4770k nehmen und dazu ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz ab ca 80€





> Und woher weiß ich welchen cpu kühler ich nehmen muss?
> Und was ich mich die ganze zeit frage: was bedeutet das Boxed bei den cpu's?
> Sorry für die ganzen Fragen aber ich versuche mich in die ganze Geschichte einzuarbeiten


 Boxed heißt quasi, dass das die originale Packung "fürs Händleregal" ist, und da ist auch ein Standardkühler dabei. Wenn Du es was leiser haben willst, kannst du ab ca 15€ auch nen separaten Kühler kaufen. zB nen Cooler Master Hyper 103


----------



## JackJack96 (19. November 2013)

aber der Standartkühler beim i5 4570 reicht aus oder?
will auch erstmal nicht übertakten


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

klar reicht der aus, sonst würde Intel sich ja selber Garantiefälle ins Haus holen


----------

